# Листезы и псевдолистезы



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Ноя 2013)

Пожалуй, коллеги надо бы разобраться с некоторыми вопросами сагиатльной дислокации позвонков. Что же это такое. Вот тема молодого человека https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19898/. Обратите внимание на рентген: смещение тела есть, но остистый отросток расположен на своем анатомическом месте. Это антелистез? И если да, то когда он произошол и каковы механизмы его происхождения? Как так получилось, что суставной и большая часть связочного аппарата на месте, а тело позвонка сместилось кпереди почти на сантиметр? Удлинение дужек? Но как!? Остро? Но тогда почему нет признаков перелома? Постепенно? Тогда когда? В юности или во взрослом состоянии? А главное, что с этим теперь делать? Все эти вопросы мне лично не ясны.

Вот пример из моей практики. На прошлой неделе обратился ко мне молодой человек с жалобами на небольшую боль в пояснице. Боли не постоянные, возникают после не частых физических нагрузках и в дороге. Работа сидячая последние 3 года. С этого же периода и беспокоят боли.
При осмотре. Сглажен поясничный лордоз,  Гипертонус мышц поясницы, больше справ. Множественные ТП поясничной, межлопаточной областей, а также мышц шеи и ВПП. Гипермобильность ШОП. Гипомобильность ГОП и ПОП. Наклоны вперед в пределах нормы. Правая конечость длинее на 8 мм. Манипуляции умеренно болезненны. Феномен хруста в ШОП и ГОП в пределах нормы, в ПОП отсутствует.
Рентген.

Поправьте, если я ошибаюсь, но мы видем антелистез  L5 и на рентгене и на МРТ. Тем не менее в обоих случаях оститстый отросток расположен на своем месте и прекрасно пальпируется. Более того пружинирование его полностью отсутвует, т.е. он функционально минимум стабилен. На рентгене видно деформацию суставного аппарата или дужек  L5, по крайней мере, линия их соединяющая искривлена. Но самое интересное, что и размер тела  L5 и общий размер всего позвонка практически соответсвует размерам  L4. Крестец тоже находится на общей линии поясничного отдела, не наблюдается сколько-нибудь значимого его отклонения от общей линии. Если приглядеться к прямому снимку, то обращает на себя внимание смыкание остистых отростков  L4- L5  с возможным формированием неоартроза. Тела  L5 не видно, из-за деформации этого позвонка, но толщина дужки, на мой взгляд. нормальная.
Итак. С чем же мы имеем дело? С листезом, т.е патологическим смещением всего  L5  или с псевдолистезом, под которым я понимаю деформацию тела, дужек и суставов позвонков в результате которого сформировалась окружность и таким образом увеличился размер, приведший к "свисанию" тела  L5.
И главное. Как этот процесс отражается теперь на состоянии пациента? И что нам с этим делать. У меня нет четкого понимания. Пока лечу триггеры и восстанавливаю подвижность вышелжащих отделов. Из прошлого опыта  такие пациенты выздоравливают от этих манипуляций, что говорит в пользу нейтрального действия этого вида листеза на здоровье позвоночника. Тем не менее интересно мнение коллег.


----------



## vbl15 (12 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> но мы видем антелистез L5 и на рентгене и на МРТ.


У пациента наиболее вероятно имеется спондилолиз, а соответственно истинный (истмический) спондилолистез. Для подтверждения диагноза целесообразно выполнить КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, при невозможности рентгенограммы в 3/4 проекции. Все феномены в прямой проекции соответствуют (ваоробьиный хвост, шапка жандарма и т.д.).


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Это антелистез? И если да, то когда он произошол и каковы механизмы его происхождения?


У пациента похоже также истмический спондилолистез. Механизм - незаращение межсуставной части ножки дужки.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Ноя 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> истмический


Это что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2013)

А у меня снимки не работают.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у меня снимки не работают.


Странно, у меня тоже... А вчера все работало. И несколько ответов исчезло... Модератор! Караул, грабют!


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2013)

*Леонид Михайлович*, на сайте проводятся тех.работы. Видимо, сбой... Все замечания переданы администратору.  Приносим свои извинения...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Ноя 2013)




----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

Пропавшие снимки по теме.

[MERGETIME="1384491998"][/MERGETIME]


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

День добрый. Имеем мы дело с "классикой" жанра истмическим (истинным) спондилолистезом , который хорошо описан в "библии" рентгенологов дедушкой С. А. Рейнбергом.
Псевдолистез  чаще бывает у L4 у  лиц пожилых с артрозом + врождённым горизонтальным расположением межпозвонковых суставов.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> День добрый. Имеем мы дело с "классикой" жанра истмическим (истинным) спондилолистезом , который хорошо описан в "библии" рентгенологов дедушкой С. А. Рейнбергом.
> Псевдолистез чаще бывает у L4 у лиц пожилых с артрозом + врождённым горизонтальным расположением межпозвонковых суставов.


Видите ли, что меня здесь сбивает с толку. При истинных антелистезах, коих встречается и вправду не мало, мануальный терапевт четко видит зону провала остистого отростка. А в приведенных мной случаях такого провала нет. Остистый отросток и на снимках стоит на своем месте. У меня складывается впечатление, что дело не в смещении позвонка, а в искривлении дужек и суставов, за счет чего мы и получаем его удлинение. Только искривлением можно объяснить практическую соразмерность всех частей позвонка при смещении его тела вперед, ведь окружность всегда длиннее прямой.
Все эти рассуждения лишь умозрительны, но ставят передо мной важный практический вопрос: исправлять ли такой листез или нет. Ведь если суставной аппарат позвонка находится на своем месте, стабилен, то он механически удержит корпус, и беспокоится не о чем. При том такие листезы малосиптомны. А у стариков мы видим их финал в виде наджных сращений.


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

Ясно. В таком случае присоединяюсь к рекомендации по поводу Кт- дообследования. С возможностью создания 3-d модели данной анатомической структуры (и Вам всё станет понятно, и пациенту).


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Ясно. В таком случае присоединяюсь к рекомендации по поводу Кт- дообследования. С возможностью создания 3-d модели данной анатомической структуры (и Вам всё станет понятно, и пациенту).


К сожалению, мои пациенты платные и навязывать им дополнительные дорогостоящие обследования без вестких оснований я не в праве. А тут парня беспокоят незначительные боли в спине и все. Будем наблюдать в динамике...


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

Тогда как вариант :цифровая  рентгенография с функциональными пробами. Не дорогостоящая методика, возможно, ответит на Ваш вопрос.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Тогда как вариант :цифровая рентгенография с функциональными пробами. Не дорогостоящая методика, возможно, ответит на Ваш вопрос.


А этот вариант как-то не подумал. Спасибо. Не подскажите как точнее сформулировать направление к колегам?


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

Рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами ( делается стоя в положении "сгибания" и "разгибания") Всего 4 снимка должно быть.

У нас рублей 500 стоит.Рекомендую выполнить на "цифровом" рентген- аппарате.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами ( делается стоя в положении "сгибания" и "разгибания") Всего 4 снимка должно быть.
> 
> У нас рублей 500 стоит.Рекомендую выполнить на "цифровом" рентген- аппарате.


А это не  снимок в косой проекции?


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

Прямая и боковая . Далее снимки СТРОГО в боковой проекции с максимальным сгибанием и разгибанием. Косые снимки не применяются для данной патологии.

Да, и ещё забыл - подготовка пациента. ( подготовка кишечника)


----------



## vbl15 (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Косые снимки не применяются для данной


А как же зона лиза в 3/4 проекции?


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2013)

В данном случае, насколько я понял. Зона "лиза" уже найдена на магните. Он хочет поглядеть куда всё "уезжает" и уезжает ли 
Такая принципиальность в плане боковой проекции отражена  в Рейнберге.


----------



## vbl15 (15 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> В данном случае, насколько я понял. Зона "лиза" уже найдена на магните


Я нигде не увидел подтверждение спондилолиза, поэтому в одном из сообщений и рекомендовал 3/4 проекцию (при невозможности КТ). В остальном двумя руками за.


----------



## doclega (18 Ноя 2013)

Ну, в заключении МРТ зона лизиса найдена. Наверное, нет причин им не верить.
КТ это просто отлично. Видит патологию костей "насквозь".
Рентгенологически, даже в косой проекции, зону лизиса дужки выявить очень сложно (мне лично).


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Видите ли, что меня здесь сбивает с толку. При истинных антелистезах, коих встречается и вправду не мало, мануальный терапевт четко видит зону провала остистого отростка. А в приведенных мной случаях такого провала нет. Остистый отросток и на снимках стоит на своем месте. У меня складывается впечатление, что дело не в смещении позвонка, а в искривлении дужек и суставов, за счет чего мы и получаем его удлинение. Только искривлением можно объяснить практическую соразмерность всех частей позвонка при смещении его тела вперед, ведь окружность всегда длиннее прямой.
> Все эти рассуждения лишь умозрительны, но ставят передо мной важный практический вопрос: исправлять ли такой листез или нет. Ведь если суставной аппарат позвонка находится на своем месте, стабилен, то он механически удержит корпус, и беспокоится не о чем. При том такие листезы малосиптомны. А у стариков мы видим их финал в виде наджных сращений.



Конечно не надо! Сколько угодно людей с бессимптомным спондилолизом или небольшим спондилолистезом. И статистики полно на этот счет. Полностью согласен



vbl15 написал(а):


> А как же зона лиза в 3/4 проекции?



Ну в 3/4 ее видно, конечно, лучше. Однако и на боковой тоже видно. Когда я начинал работать, 3/4 проекции были в нашей клинике стандартом при обследовании пациентов со спондилолистезом. Однако дополнительной информации от этих снимков немного и от них отказались. В ситуациях, требующих направления на хирургическое лечение, дефект межсуставной части дужки обычно виден без сомнений.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Ну, в заключении МРТ зона лизиса найдена.


Перечитал внимательо заключение, про лизис ни слова. Спондилолиз есть. Это лизис?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Перечитал внимательо заключение, про лизис ни слова. Спондилолиз есть. Это лизис?


 
да


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> да


А я как-то по старинке полагал, что это незаращение дужки... Вот хотя бы и тут о том же http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спондилолиз. А лизис это что-то с некрозом связанное.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А я как-то по старинке полагал, что это незаращение дужки... Вот хотя бы и тут о том же http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спондилолиз. А лизис это что-то с некрозом связанное.


Ну конечно вы правы... Если строго подходить, то это неверное слово.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Ноя 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ну конечно вы правы... Если строго подходить, то это неверное слово.


Правильное, наверное, остеопатия, но оно занято... И совсем не по делу.


----------

